# What is Your Favey Dessert?



## Njrg (Jul 3, 2010)

I have so many I can't even choose, but right now I'm omnomming on a *Microwaved Doughnut*.

What do you crave?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Flan.
No, not that watery Jell-O stuff.


----------



## Njrg (Jul 3, 2010)

In Sovie- .... In Final Fantasy, Flan eats you!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 3, 2010)

My mouth always craves hot sticky doughnuts.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Black forest gateau


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

LECHE FLAN!! OMG 
And cookies and cream too


----------



## iFish (Jul 3, 2010)

i like..... eating Njrg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, i like Mint-Aero


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Tiramisu is lovely.


----------



## Raika (Jul 3, 2010)

Ice Creamememememe...


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Bread-and-butter pudding should hit the spot


----------



## DCG (Jul 3, 2010)

I think +1 for tiramisu.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Ice Creamememememe...


what ice cream?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmm.... My triple chocolate chip cookies or my Lemon Meringue Pie? Hmm.... This is a tough one...


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 3, 2010)

Tiramisu and pies. I love pies. And strawberry cake.


----------



## zuron7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Anything with "sweet" strawberries.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 3, 2010)

Lemon Meringue Pie (I have a delicious one sitting in my fridge), Key Lime Pie, Chocolate Satin Pie, and pretty much any other kind of pie.

I also like yellow cake with chocolate icing, and anything with strawberries (Not strawberry flavor, but real strawberries).


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 3, 2010)

spinach and dirt


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> spinach and dirt


Spinach is actually quite nice on pizza.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have a sweet tooth at all. I'll take the cheese and biscuits.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 4, 2010)

oO no clue if the translation is correct (sounds very weird) but if its correct one of my fav is semolina pudding, i can eat this the whole day XD


----------



## BumFace (Jul 4, 2010)

Spotted Dick.....nothing dirty about that ¬¬


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jul 4, 2010)

+1 Tiramisu


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Semolina is wonderful.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 4, 2010)

I love cheesecake


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler











Shahi Tukra.
I first tried it at some resturant downtown. Some Pak-Indian place. It was great! I loved it. Too bad I don't know how to make it not that I would even try with my horrible cooking skills.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2010)

Leche Flan!!


Spoiler


----------



## Njrg (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats with all the love for flan? All the pictures look icky.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 4, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Whats with all the love for flan? All the pictures look icky.


on leche flan, a fillipino desert, there is sugary syrup.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Leche Flan!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Oh god, that looks yuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyy
I think I'll make a flan soon


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> I love cheesecake


So do I actually! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMNOMNOM


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheese, Gromit!


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 4, 2010)

Apple crumble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With custard, cream or ice cream, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 4, 2010)

Lemon meringue pie or home made pancakes


----------



## monkat (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm...I'll go with an apple...and/or some brie cheese...nom nom nom


----------



## Overman1977 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cherry Cheesecake....or any cheesecake really.


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2010)

CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

Ever tried Taho? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Affordable and yummy treat


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 5, 2010)

Favorite pre-made desert: Chocolate covered digestive cookies

Favorite recipie: taramisu or a strawberry trifle


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 5, 2010)

Chocolate Ice Cream with Cookies~!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 5, 2010)

Either apple pie with cream, cheesecake or pavlova. It's so hard to decide, they're all so nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have decided, it is...PAVLOVA


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 5, 2010)

New York cheesecake fuck yeah.
...Banana cake's surprisingly great too.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 5, 2010)

Too many to choose from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like vanilla/cookies n creme ice cream, pies and cheesecake. There's more too. ZOMG so many flan lovers. I like flan too. XD


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2010)

Home made Lemon Meringue Pie and Tiramisu are my 2 first specialties.
I can share the recipes, but it will miss the experimented cooker hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no, I'm sure everybody can do it, you just need to do it few times to experiment.


Do you make cakes or desserts yourself too ?


----------



## Snorlax (Jul 5, 2010)

Profitjes.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 6, 2010)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 6, 2010)

APPLE CRUMBLE%@!#$&!!
with whipped cream, ice cream, fudge, anything sweet


----------

